# Modifier TS



## dballard2004 (Jun 29, 2010)

While reading the Medicare Manual for Diabetes Screening, I discovered that Medicare states that when a provider submits a claim for a diabetes screening where the beneficiary meets the definition of pre-diabetes, the provider should report the appropriate diagnosis code with modifier TS.  

When reporting codes 82947, 82950, and 82951 with modifier TS for the glucose screening, do you also report modifier QW as well since these are CLIA waived tests?


----------



## dballard2004 (Jul 1, 2010)

And is TS only a requirment for Medicare?


----------

